

Heartbleed explained in layman's terms (xkcd) - BrandonMarc
http://www.xkcd.com/1354/

======
rubiquity
This has been posted here already:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7571947](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7571947)

Only difference is your link has www in front.

~~~
chrisBob
I can't believe that isn't part of the duplicate detection already.

~~~
BrandonMarc
Agreed. I didn't expect my post to go through ... I expected it to merely
become a +1 on an already-posted link.

That said, for some sites "www" and the domain by itself serve different
content and function as different sites, and it would be difficult to try to
reliably figure out if it's the case for every submitted domain.

